# Official Game Thread: Atlanta Hawks @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WPXA WGN



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/hawks/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/atl_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#D72D35">Atlanta Hawks(11 - 30) (3 - 16 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(19 - 23) (9 - 13 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 28, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Atlanta Hawks @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WPXA WGN</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joe_johnson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_joe_johnson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joe_johnson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Joe Johnson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/royal_ivey" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_royal_ivey.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/royal_ivey"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Royal Ivey<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Texas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/josh_smith" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_josh_smith.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/josh_smith"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Josh Smith<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Oak Hill Academy</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/al_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_al_harrington.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/al_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Al Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - St. Patrick's HS (NJ)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zaza_pachulia" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_zaza_pachulia.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zaza_pachulia"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Zaza Pachulia<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Georgia (Europe)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyronn_lue" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/hawks/Lue_player_page_220.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyronn_lue"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyronn Lue<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 0'' - Nebraska</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/josh_childress" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_josh_childress.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/josh_childress"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Josh Childress<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Stanford</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/salim_stoudamire" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_salim_stoudamire.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/salim_stoudamire"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Salim Stoudamire<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 1'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marvin_williams" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marvin_williams.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marvin_williams"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marvin Williams<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

An audition for Al Harrington?

Bulls - 100
Hawks - 90


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This better be a blowout. I wanna get back to that 8th seed in style.

Bulls 103
Hawks 89


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Let's hope Chandler keeps utilizing his freakish athleticism and we can blow these Birds out.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BTW, it feels good to be excited about these games again. I always like watching the Bulls... but now that Chandler appears to be "back".... it feels like we have a chance to be a good team again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Home game and the Atlanta Hawks are actually playing worse defense than the Toronto Raptors in the past 10 games. We should blow them out, though they played the Suns hard last night.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hawks may loose b/c of inexp and bad coaching but I'd be surpise if Hawks get blown out. Most of their lost are very close.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Defense Domination continues

Hawks - 85
BULLS - 102

Tyson with 11 and 14 and 3blks
Gordon with 27pts


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I really doubt Hawks get blown out. If they can hang with the Suns, then they can hang with the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not saying, I'm just saying.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tyson is really doing a much better job of not leaving his feet needlessly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

27-11 Bulls. Malik Allen in for the Bulls. 

Lue for three. MISS. Noc boards. Duhon brings it up. Malik to Noc. Gordon to Songaila downlow for the easy floater. 29-11. 

Stoudamire jumper MISS. 

inbounding Duhon to Gordon to Nocioni up top. Gordon drives. to Songaila. to Duhon top of the key, fires up a tough 3 airball. he may have gotten hurt. Stoudamire drives floater GOOD

Duhon jumper MISS.

Stoudamire jumper MISS> childress tips it in. 29-13.

Duhon runs out the clock to Gordon back to Duhon. Miss. Malik tips it in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stoudamire is a ballhog. oh my goodness.

Hinrich is on fire. 

Songaila straight down the lane. GOOD.

JJ MISS. Hinrich drives kicks out. to Duhon for three MISS. Josh Smith boards.

Stoudamire jacks one up. MISS. oob on Songaila. Hawk ball.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is it that on a loose ball when the players are on the floor you are allowed to jump on top of people?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Joe Johnson steps OOB. Duhon gets fouled by Salim Stoudamire.
Kirk inbounds to Duhon. 17 foot jumper Songaila GOOD.

Al Harrington. baseline drive layup GOOD.

Nocioni baseline. drives. loses it to Kirk. Kirk loses it, Songaila and Childress chase. Josh gets called for the loose ball foul. 

Joe Johnson fouls Malik Allen. will shoot two


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was one hell of a 1st quarter. I don't understand why Skiles took Kirk out with 3:30 left in the quarter though, Kirk was en feugo. I would of put the pedal down and have Hinrich shoot until he got cold.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not Joe Smith Wayne, Josh Smith. 

Josh Smith OOB on the inbounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Joe Johnson jumper MISS.

OOOH. Tyson missed a long alleyoop from Hinrich. That would have been spectacular.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives and doesn't get the call. I have to say though, we are getting the calls tonight. 1 FT for them. 7-9 FT's for us.

Harrington makes the jumper

timeout Bulls. 37-21


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon runs the floor to Hinrich for the reverse layup. Blocked by Childress. Marvin drives layup GOOD and gets fouled on Gordon.

Childress gets called for the offensive foul.

Hinrich, Chandler, Gordon, Chandler, and Allen leaves for Deng.

moving pick on Tyson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich backs in and has his back to the basket in the lane. I have not seen that from him before.

turnaround jumper. Miss. Deng tip. MISS Tyson tips GOOD!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng off the curl. jumper GOOD


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Childress loses the ball

3 on 1 fastbreak. Hinrich runs it. Tyson alley-oop GOOD.. nice play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol Deng called for the offensive foul. 

Stoudamire to Harrington. gets called for the travel. delay of game called against the Hawks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng for three. MISS. Tyson tip MISS

Marvin Williams jumper MISS.

Salim Stoudamire steals and steps out of bounds

Nocioni drives layup off the glass GOOD. 45-23.

Stoudamire for three. GOOD

Hinrich sets up. to Deng off a screen from Chandler. Pargo pass gets kicked by Marvin. Pargo drives kicks to Tyson. out to Kirk. jumper MISS. Deng gets the tip in.

Pargo gets called for a foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson with the emphatic dunk!

Williams jumper MISS.

Hinrich crossover jumper GOOD and 1!.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my goodness. That was the tickiest tackiest foul I've ever seen called on a player. 

Hinrich gets killed in the lane and no call but a fingertip gets one?

great defense by Deng. stops a Zaza layup. 

Gordon to Hinrich for three. GOOD. he is ON FIRE....


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pargo looks like a donkey.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben gets called for the foul. 

Duhon. drives lane is free. layup MISS. Tyson there for the finish! Does no one box out Tyson?

Childress jumper MISS. Tyson boards,

Duhon drives out to Pargo. jumper mid range GOOD.

Lue to Childress. Lue gets called for the offensive. 

uh oh Kirk going to the lockerroom EARLY.

Duhon for three. GOOD 62-39.

Joe Johnson jumper MISS. Zaza tip MISS. half over. 62-39 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Flawless 1st half led by Kirk and TYSON CHANDLER who was flat out dominant on defense and on the boards. Even 10 pts, 9 rebs, 2 blks and 2 stls don't do justice to his impact.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was one nice 1st half to watch. How is that Tyson is playing so well now after he stunk up the place for most of the 1st half of the season? Kirk, Tyson, Deng and Ben had very good halfs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Look's like Tyson finally found his mojo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dunk that Ben! oh well


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson nice pass to Ben running baseline for the easy layup.

hinrich screen jumper MISS.

blocking foul on Luol Deng. goaltending on Tyson. wow. tough call.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella jumper baseline GOOD.

Pachulia to Johnson with the lob. GOOD

Hinrich jumper MISS.

Zaza drives layup good and one. FT MISS.


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:05</td><td> CHI - C. Duhon enters game for K. Hinrich</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">7:05</td><td> CHI - M. Allen enters game for T. Chandler</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:05</td><td> CHI - D. Songaila enters game for O. Harrington</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Gordon to Malik Allen right hand hook shot GOOD.

Zaza posts up. layup MISS. foul on Zaza.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's sure had the attacking mentality these last 2 games. He's looking for his shot pretty much every time he touches the ball. Not that it bothers me......he should always play like this.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon Malik Allen for the midrange jumper GOOD nothing but net.

Joe Johnson in the lane. pullup floater GOOD.

Deng in the lane. layup goaltending on Marvin. 76-55 Bulls

Malik Allen gets the board.

Duhon to Songaila over the top. layup. GOOD!

Johnson drives baseline pass from Harrington GOOD and 1. foul on Songaila.

Gordon to Songaila. to Duhon inside to Allen. 3 sec violation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stoudamire three MISS.

Deng fallaway jumper GOOD.

Johnson to Williams downlow. blocked by Songaila.

Deng pullups for a jumper GOOD.

82-58.

Duhon steals the ball. fast pass to Songaila. stolen. 

harrington layup MISS.

turnover Bulls again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng ain't even hitting rim.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Atlanta no. 28 in offensive FG% .482
Last ten games no. 30 in the league allowing .502

Bulls in the last 10, no.2 in the league allowing .412. fifth in the season.

technical foul on Atlanta bench. Kirk to shoot the FT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng to Hinrich. to Duhon on the top of the key. to Deng left wing. jumper Swish.

Zaza to Joe Johnson for the score.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila drives blocked by Josh Smith. You don't drive on Josh.

Joe Johnson for three. GOOD.

Malik Allen traveled. ugly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

24 sec violation on the Hawks.

Duhon in the lane MISS. 

Stoudamire baseline oob Hawks ball. 

Stoudamire quick three. MISS. Josh Smith with the miss. dunk and gets fouled by Songaila. I want to see a highlight dunk by josh...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

As much as people hate Skiles' doghouse, it doesn't seem permenent or personall. Allen didn't play at all earlier and now he's playing real minutes and doing decently. Sweetney was getting huge minutes and now he hasn't played at all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hawks making a run
Zaza low post fakes layup good
Johnson with the steal off Duhon.
Johnson drives layup is good
12 point lead now
Hinrich drives for the layup. goaltending Josh Smith


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> As much as people hate Skiles' doghouse, it doesn't seem permenent or personall. Allen didn't play at all earlier and now he's playing real minutes and doing decently. Sweetney was getting huge minutes and now he hasn't played at all.


Do you think Allen is outplaying Sweetney in practice or just outhustling?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Did Tyson even play in the 3rd?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are turning the ball over so much

Josh Smith for three. MISS.

tipped out of bounds hawk ball.

Zaza layup MISS. tipped GOOD.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've gotten really sloppy the last 6 mins. and are getting dominated in the paint this entire half so far.

9 point game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben three MISS

Stoudamire three. GOOD.

77-86 

Deng drives reverse layup MISS. Noc follows up. good and one!

88-77.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Much needed baskets by Noce there. His timing's been great all season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnson for three. GOOD. wide open.

Songaila long jumper MISS.

Stoudamire drives stripped by Noc. no call.

Hinrich jumper MISS. Nocioni drives dunk try MISS but gets fouled by Zaza.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnson drives kickes to Zaza. GOOD another foul on Chandler.

Deng in for Tyson


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Much needed baskets by Noce there. His timing's been great all season.


No doubt, he's improved so much it's scary. He's really stepping up and helping keep us in the lead.

On the other hand, everyone just stands and watches while Joe Johnson drives and dishes to Zaza. Doh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnson another three. GOOD 86-93

Nocioni drives and Josh Smith blocks.

Johnson drives. stolen from behind by Deng.

Deng in the baseline jumpshot. MISS. Zaza rebounds

Johnson pullup jumper MISS>

Nocion layup blocked but gets goaltended.

95-86 Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another layup by Noce! He's got all of our 9 pts this qtr.

Up 9


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Al Harrington up GOOD and 1. FT miss. Josh Smith gets it GOOD AND 1 again.

OMG........ 2 quick fouls on Noc. Our only scorer this quarter.

FT miss Chandler gets it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Are these really the best refs in the world? Maybe Stern should increase the salary for refs so that kids grow up dreaming of refing and the caliber of officiating improves.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We give up too many offensive rebounds even when we go big.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

HInrich circles. to Songaila. jumper NOpe.

Johnson to Harrington for three. MISS>

Hinrich to Deng quick jumper GOOD.

97-90 Bulls

Johnson wide open from Zaza. layup GOOD.

Hinrich drives. to Ben wide open MISS. Darius boards. Gordon has it. screen from Chandler. to Wide open Hinrich. three. MISS. OOB off the Hawks.

97-92 Bulls.

WHY IS THIS GAME THIS CLOSE.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk and Gordon can't make a jumpshot in this half.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

lmao. Weren't the Bulls up 20+. What happened. I tuned off. Damn.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon won't get great stats for this game, but he's had a couple of very solid defensive and off the ball plays in this quarter. Tough rebounds, a steal, nice passes, bailing his guys out of trouble, setting the offense. That's the kind of growth I like to see from him. It'd be nicer if JJ wasn't posting him up every play (not every play, Kirk's also guarding him some, but the Hawks are looking for the JJ-Ben matchup), but it's a start.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> WHY IS THIS GAME THIS CLOSE.


Fatigue and carelessness. U'd think we would be a bit more alert in 4th qtrs given how many times we've choked away big leads :sigh:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, we did great bottling up Joe Johnson in the first half, but the guy has gotten red hot. Sheesh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The noise meter says "make some noise"

Songaila against three people. Layup GOOD! nice effort by Darius. gathering himself.

Stoudamire desperation three. MISS shot clock violation Good D that time.

Hinrich pullsup jumper GOOD.

101-92

Johnson off a screen from Zaza. to Stoudamire. jacks up a three. MISS> Darius. boards.

Ben Gordon runner MISS.

Johnson splits defenders. runner GOOD.

Deng outside. bounce pass stolen by Zaza.

Stoudamire quick jumper MISS. he never met a shot he didn't like

101-94 timeout Skiles.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG now 5-17 FG and he's missing VERY makeable shots.

Good thing Hawks have a chucker named Stoudamire to shoot 'em out of this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Fatigue and carelessness. U'd think we would be a bit more alert in 4th qtrs given how many times we've choked away big leads :sigh:


 we are on back to back home games agains the Wizards.

Atlanta had to travel after playing against the Suns. They should be the ones who are tired. It's disappointing how we can mentally collapse like this. We were up 24 points!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben, FINALLY!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon circles shot GOOD. 

Pass to Lue go awry.

Ben Gordon jumper GOOD again!

Zaza up and under MISS. Josh Smith drives to Harrington. offensive foul on Al. Songaila took the charge. good play.

Ben Gordon drives floater. GOOD again.

Joe Johnson quick jumper GOOD

JJ fouls Ben. 2 shots.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben misses a pair of FT's


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Misses both :laugh:

But this game's done. Ben redeems himself down the stretch.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

these refs are jacked. Does Stern test them?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnson makes three. wow.. 40 points for JJ. 107-99.

Ben gets fouled again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

109-99 Bulls 38.3 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stoudamire is an absolute ballhog. Why does he think he is still in Arizona.

Joe Johnson should have had 50 this game if Salim didn't shoot so much.

Ben fouled by Lue. He went high to get that rebound

111-99 Bulls


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Great start to the game..everyone was on fire in all aspects of their games. Horrible 3rd quarter. Great finish. Nice to finally finish off a team.

Joe Johnson is a stud!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

40 points just isn't the same after 81, lol. You just look at it differently. Esp. in a defeat.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Atlanta really needs a point guard

They certainly are not that far away from being a pretty good club

JJ,ZaZa and Al Harrington is a pretty good base 

If they could get themselves a serviceable NBA point to really settle it all down and ultimately consolidate some of their young talent in Smith/Williams plus what's left out of their cap room for a genuine power player upfront ..they could be real good 


I'd try and get a deal done with Denver for Andre Miller and Nene using one of Marvin Williams and Josh Smith plus the draft pick - particularly if its Adam Morrison who could be a real fit in Denver

Maybe they luck into Dee Brown at the start of the 2nd round and add some vet big man support in free agency like Cato or Battie

*

Pachulia
Nene
Harrington
Johnson
Miller 

Battie
Smith 
Childress
Stoudamire 
Brown

*

Nice looking and well rounded squad that I think could really compete

Does Marvin Williams and Adam Morrison get you Nene and Andre Miller ?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Atlanta really needs a point guard
> 
> They certainly are not that far away from being a pretty good club
> 
> ...


Atlanta traded two first rounders in the Joe Johnson trade last summer. I am not so sure trading another is such a wise decision. And I think I would definately keep Marvin over Smoove at this point (not to mention, Denver is playing for now not the future). Though, ideally, I would like to hold on to both a little longer. When the Hawks made their run, it was with Smoove & Marvin playing well when Harrington was out of the game. Al was miserable today, but I do agree that ATL needs a real PG. I think they would be better off going with Texas PF Aldridge and trying to find a PG in FA that is better than Lue & Ivey, which shouldn't be hard even in a weak FA year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

really good win to go out on the road with. 4 W's in a row. three games under .500. 

nice game AGAIN from tyson - and notice how in the last four games it's opened things up for the guards = ben 2 20+ games of 26 and 23 respectively, duhon with 26 v. the raps, kirk tonight with 22. deng 9-14 shooting for 18 points. defense pretty solid all around, really great the first half. 

and career night for johnson. sure earned his coin tonight to go with that L. 

only time bulls lost focus in the game was the third, and it was woeful. but they held on and that's a very good sign.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Baby Al continued to not impress me. Very bad fit for team considering are current team makeup. Definetely a 3/4 tweener that is probably a better 3.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Game story at the Trib by Fred Mitchell:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,6382605.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> Making the playoffs could be a tall order for the Bulls this season and 7-foot-1-inch Tyson Chandler appears to be their ticket to the postseason.
> 
> The Bulls matched their longest winning streak of the season with a 111-99 victory over the Atlanta Hawks on Saturday night at the United Center.
> 
> ...


And Gordon was named the Bulls Player of the Month for January.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm really suprised Atlanta didn't go after Duhon hard this past offseason. He would do wonders for that team IMO.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I'm really suprised Atlanta didn't go after Duhon hard this past offseason. He would do wonders for that team IMO.


Their biggest mistake, at this point in time, was passing up on Chris Paul to take Marvin Williams. Marvin was just so redundant when they already had Childress and Josh Smith. Paul would've made them a borderline playoff team; him and Joe Johnson would've been one of the top backcourts in the league right away.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

No interest in Baby Al after watching this game.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Their biggest mistake, at this point in time, was passing up on Chris Paul to take Marvin Williams. Marvin was just so redundant when they already had Childress and Josh Smith. Paul would've made them a borderline playoff team; him and Joe Johnson would've been one of the top backcourts in the league right away.



Damn straight 

What could have been.....

Harrington is struggling as Smith is ..as these guys would be immeaurably better with a serious point guard


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Atlanta traded two first rounders in the Joe Johnson trade last summer. I am not so sure trading another is such a wise decision. And I think I would definately keep Marvin over Smoove at this point (not to mention, Denver is playing for now not the future). Though, ideally, I would like to hold on to both a little longer. When the Hawks made their run, it was with Smoove & Marvin playing well when Harrington was out of the game. Al was miserable today, but I do agree that ATL needs a real PG. I think they would be better off going with Texas PF Aldridge and trying to find a PG in FA that is better than Lue & Ivey, which shouldn't be hard even in a weak FA year.


Atl

Would you rather Aldridge over Nene ? 

I know what you mean re Denver and competing now but they have been competing without Nene all season and have him coming up in RFA and Elson in UFA - both behind Camby and Martin but yet they have Kleizas and Najera to back up the strong spots 

As to how their salary structure works I bet they would give up Nene and throw Andre Miller into the mix if they can get a cheaper replacement a swing forward like Marvin Williams in addition to getting that pure shooting wing they have been trying to get 

Marv sits behind their frontliners in the pecking order ( remember there has been chemistry issues between Martin and Nene ) and they get that sweet shooting 2 in Morrison - at the expense of Nene who they are likely going to cut bait with anyway and Andre Miller 

Remember Nene and Miller were rumoured in a package for Paul Pierce earlier in the year 

Andre Miller is just the type of point that I reckon could really elevate your ball club and throw Nene in there for athleticism and bulk upfront and that's a stacked starting 5 that could really make some noise IMO

Also remembering that Denver has Earl squared at point - the dynamic Boykins and the immovable contract of Watson . 

Miller is surplus to pair with Nene to get some value and future pieces back


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No, don't get me wrong. I love Miller's game, and would be pleased to see him in Atlanta. I didn't know about the rift between Kenyon and Nene. But I am not sure if Denver wants Boykins as their starting point guard right now.

As for, Aldridge or Nene. I think most people will go with the newer guy, because there is that mystery value that he could still pan out. Right now, Aldridge is the #1 prospect according to most sites. And there are really no PG's worth the #1 pick this year.

But I would not want to trade Marvin anyways. Once he gets some experience and the team can get some structure, I think he and Joe are going to make a great foundation.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Stoudamire is an absolute ballhog. Why does he think he is still in Arizona.
> 
> Joe Johnson should have had 50 this game if Salim didn't shoot so much.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: I said the same thing to myself when watching the end of this game.

"this SOB thinks he's still at Arizona.....give the damn ball to JJ!"


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Salim Stoudamire was so horribly selfish and also ineffective last night.

The Hawks actually had a chance to win that game down the stretch, were it not for his foolishness.

Why didn't Atlanta bench his ***? That was sad. That team is a wreck.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> No interest in Baby Al after watching this game.


That's a little harsh, don't you think? The guy had a bad game no doubt, but you can't just ignore his usual production/versatility. 

But for the record, I'm only in favor of signing Al if we can draft/sign/trade for some better backup size. My rationale is that the current starting lineup of Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Othella/Chandler seems to be getting it done fairly well. Replace Othella with Al, and you have an automatic upgrade. But since Al is a hybrid combo-forward, I think we should have someone bigger and stronger as his backup.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

For the record, that game did nothing to change my opinion about Harrington. I'm all about signing him this summer.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> No, don't get me wrong. I love Miller's game, and would be pleased to see him in Atlanta. I didn't know about the rift between Kenyon and Nene. But I am not sure if Denver wants Boykins as their starting point guard right now.
> 
> As for, Aldridge or Nene. I think most people will go with the newer guy, because there is that mystery value that he could still pan out. Right now, Aldridge is the #1 prospect according to most sites. And there are really no PG's worth the #1 pick this year.
> 
> But I would not want to trade Marvin anyways. Once he gets some experience and the team can get some structure, I think he and Joe are going to make a great foundation.


Fair enough

FWIW I think Denver would start Watson seeing as though they can't move him and leave Boykins as the energiser off the bench


----------

